# Merckx Interview



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

Not quite sure when the interview was done and if it was published before, but here is the link.


----------



## katooom (Aug 25, 2003)

that is a great interview. 
mercks - out of shape - go with bike trainer to 45C steamroom. wow.
thanks.


----------

